# 68 GTO 400 price?



## Noah139 (11 mo ago)

I bought a 1980 Camaro with a Pontiac 400 in it and I am planning on swapping the engine because the 400 has a lot of blowby. The 400 is out of a 68 GTO and the guy I bought it from believes it is out of a Judge. I will have to look up all the numbers. I have been trying to see how much I can sell it but I cant find any GTO 400s for sale anywhere. So now I am here asking the experts. Any advice helps. Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Noah139 said:


> I bought a 1980 Camaro with a Pontiac 400 in it and I am planning on swapping the engine because the 400 has a lot of blowby. The 400 is out of a 68 GTO and the guy I bought it from believes it is out of a Judge. I will have to look up all the numbers. I have been trying to see how much I can sell it but I cant find any GTO 400s for sale anywhere. So now I am here asking the experts. Any advice helps. Thanks!



No Judges in 1968. Maybe $600- $800 running and sold running. Pull it and the value may go down because it can't be heard running.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

As Jim said, likely not a Judge engine... if for no other reason than a 68 GTO Judge engine would be worth about three, 1980 Camaros. 

Always helps to have your location in your profile. Selling something that can't be shipped, determines its value by location. Your 600lb, dirty, giant engine is worth $400 bucks to me if you live in New Jersey. If you live in Virginia, it's worth $200... Carolina, nothing.


----------



## Noah139 (11 mo ago)

I looked at only one of the numbers on the engine a while ago so I definitely need to go look at the rest and figure it out. I got the car for a good price but the guy really didn't want to let it go and it was specifically because of the engine. The only number I looked at was the number on the back passenger side of the block.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Well, I'll cross my fingers for you. Those engines are out there. My luck is that I would buy a GTO Judge and it would have an AMC Pacer engine in it, but maybe you're a lucky guy.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

To save you time, the only two codes you are interested in are the flat by the distributor (something like B108), and the two letter code on the passenger front of the block below the head (something like YS).


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

....and the head cast # (on center to exhaust ports) e.g.1 6


----------

